# Report and Rant



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Fished the second stop at Fort Pickens. The full moon and northwest wind pushed water out quickly, bar break and shallow water did not produce a ton of fish. Pulled off three sharks (guessing) that sliced through 150# leaders! 10 hard tails, 4 ladyfish and 3 remora. Surrounded by a group of great guys out fishing! 

Now the rant: the boaters were careless today, coming extremely close to the beach, on my heavy equipment, I am casting 350-475 feet from shore and during the shallow water periods like today, I am walking out and additional 150 feet. I understand lines getting ran over by accident, but some of the boats today were flying by endangering kayakers, swimmers, and anglers. I was more than happy to let one guy that came in extremely close run over my boat braid and take about 300 yards into his prop. 
Kayakers: I also kayak fish so I understand the struggle of beaching a kayak and attempting to weave in between lines; but deal with it rather than clumsily passing through multiple fishermens' sets. One guy ran over my line going out and coming back in, the keel of his kayak caused enough abrasion for me to replace the mono. We are all in it together. Just be better.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

5 pager at least...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I suggest using High Visibility line.

I can't think any boater/kayacker would purposefully run over your lines.

Mono, or braid can be tough to see along the beach. 

Jim


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

jim t said:


> Can I suggest using High Visibility line.
> 
> I can't think any boater/kayacker would purposefully run over your lines.
> 
> ...


I don't think anything was intentional, just kind of careless.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You didn't have to keep trying to hit me with your lure every time I drove by the beach


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Wrong guy, I didn't cast to/at Anyone


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Heaver said:


> Wrong guy, I didn't cast to/at Anyone


I could be mistaken but I believe Chapman was stating that tongue-in-cheek... :thumbup:


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

jim t said:


> Can I suggest using High Visibility line.
> 
> I can't think any boater/kayacker would purposefully run over your lines.
> 
> ...


I have had boaters run over my line and literally laugh about it as they are doing it. As they floated back by 15-20 minutes later with engine problems (I'm sure all the braid they ran over had nothing to do with it) yelling for help I may have been slower than I would have normally been at doing what I could.


----------



## Fewfish (May 11, 2016)

I'm guessing these are pleasure boaters? I had thought this wouldn't be an issue on the Gulf, as usual looks like I was wrong. It seemed like anytime I would go fishing from the bank on the Tennessee River the skiers, jet skis and pleasure riders would pick that area to see how close to bank they could get. Didn't like it but it wasn't as bad as catching a few and have someone in a boat pull up and cast on my spot.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Fewfish said:


> I'm guessing these are pleasure boaters? I had thought this wouldn't be an issue on the Gulf, as usual looks like I was wrong. It seemed like anytime I would go fishing from the bank on the Tennessee River the skiers, jet skis and pleasure riders would pick that area to see how close to bank they could get. Didn't like it but it wasn't as bad as catching a few and have someone in a boat pull up and cast on my spot.


I wish they were pleasure boaters because there would be a good explanation for bad boating. These were fishermen riding the bar searching for Cobia and kings.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Heaver said:


> I wish they were pleasure boaters because there would be a good explanation for bad boating. These were fishermen riding the bar searching for Cobia and kings.


Yeah, same thing last weekend when we were fishing there. Just inconsiderate jerks who ignore beach fishermen. I'm not giving my braided line to boats, though, until they _pry it from my cold dead fingers!

:thumbup:
_


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

So you're casting (including the wade) over 600' out and thinking that boaters need to stay out further than that? Maybe some surf fishermen need to be more considerate of the boaters out there.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

H2OMARK said:


> So you're casting (including the wade) over 600' out and thinking that boaters need to stay out further than that? Maybe some surf fishermen need to be more considerate of the boaters out there.


600' casts is quite impressive to me. I waded out to the first bar last week when I was down there and casted from there. I then walked back to the beach and placed my rod in a spike while the bait soaked. My cast and walk together didn't come close to 600'... I did nearly spool my reel doing that though so who knows?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to see a 600 ft cast in person. Not saying it can't be done, I'd just like to see it. That's two full football fields. What size weight, line, tackle, rod length, spinner or conventional, etc?


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

FenderBender said:


> I would love to see a 600 ft cast in person. Not saying it can't be done, I'd just like to see it. That's two full football fields. What size weight, line, tackle, rod length, spinner or conventional, etc?


Thanks, now I'm going to have to go home and strip the line from my reel and measure just how much is on it. I wasn't able to spool my reel casting but casting after I waded out to the first bar then walking back to the beach only left a few laps of line on the spool...


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> Thanks, now I'm going to have to go home and strip the line from my reel and measure just how much is on it. I wasn't able to spool my reel casting but casting after I waded out to the first bar then walking back to the beach only left a few laps of line on the spool...


I think I witnessed that "spooling". :no:


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

There are multiple guys I have fished with in this area that are hitting 500-600 foot casts. I am using 16lb line on a 12'6" Rod, 7oz sinker, and an akios 757 CTM casting reel.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

something doesn't make sense. Assume 10 ft rod, water depth 30 ft distance 600 ft. Boat prop 3 ft below surface. The boat had to be pretty close to shore or the fishing line on top of the water.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Absolutely! They were zig zagging the beach around the second bar, fouled up a few guys surfcasting that day. Bait pods with Spanish were thick and the sight casters were on the first bar


----------



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

ive seen boats on the beach getting real close to the shore lately its getting stupid im waiting on someone else to run aground like the other week in perdido pass


----------



## ethangolson (Jun 25, 2015)

You cast that far out and you can't blame any boater. Nobody thinks about running over a fishing line when you're far enough away that you can't even tell who the guy is or even yell to him. If I had my boat there id be ranting about the guy with his line over a tenth of a mile from the shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

